# computer program for you fish tank?????



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

I got board and started to look around the web and i came across this program called AquarioGest. and was woundering if any of you have it or have used it before.


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks good, but I haven't tried it. It's a simple program idea that looks to be well executed. I don't see it being too useful with a single tank, but being able to automatically keep track of scheduled maintenance seems like a good tool if you have more than one tank, or even just one.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I would love to give it a try, if anyone could direct me to a torrent location via PM.


----------

